# DIY Center Speaker Design



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm new to this forum and I hope I'm posting to the right place.

My question relates to Home theater and in particular to the design of enclosures. Here is the "problem", I want to build a center speaker that can be "fitted" behind a flat screen TV. the TV is not mounted on the wall so I can move the TV away from the wall a few inches. I wonder if any thoughts to building the enclosure as in the drawing, so it can be mounted in the wall behind the TV and the drivers only showing above the TV.

The drivers I envision would be like parts express 264-815 (3 " mids)and 264-834 (tweeter), similar to the "cyanosure" DIY posted in parts express' website.

any thoughts? Full of it? stick to other design?


----------



## kano32 (Sep 14, 2006)

That's a pretty interesting concept. There might be some baffle step issues due to the change in size and the orientation of the drivers. I'm not the expert on crossover design though. Are you going to design the crossover or just use the one for the cynosure?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

kano32 said:


> That's a pretty interesting concept. There might be some baffle step issues due to the change in size and the orientation of the drivers. I'm not the expert on crossover design though. Are you going to design the crossover or just use the one for the cynosure?


I'll try the one posted in the cynosure intially.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

To answer your question, I don’t really see any issue with changing the placement of the drivers as long as you keep the box internal dimensions the same. It doesn’t look like the crossover is doing any BSC anyway. If you placed the original design on top of your TV it would be about the same as the box you are suggesting anyway (the TV screen acts as a baffle).

How big is your TV? I ask because you may be happier with just a normal MTM center channel speaker.

I can not really comment on the crossover design as I have not heard this speaker, but it is rather interesting. I have often contemplated a similar speaker array center channel. However, if I were to do such a design I would use a ribbon for the tweeter (ribbons have very good horizontal dispersion) and larger drivers for the woofers (4.5” to 5” more bass). The crossover point would be a derivative of the speed of sound divided by woofer center to center spacing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

hardman said:


> To answer your question, I don’t really see any issue with changing the placement of the drivers as long as you keep the box internal dimensions the same. It doesn’t look like the crossover is doing any BSC anyway. If you placed the original design on top of your TV it would be about the same as the box you are suggesting anyway (the TV screen acts as a baffle).
> 
> How big is your TV? I ask because you may be happier with just a normal MTM center channel speaker.
> 
> I can not really comment on the crossover design as I have not heard this speaker, but it is rather interesting. I have often contemplated a similar speaker array center channel. However, if I were to do such a design I would use a ribbon for the tweeter (ribbons have very good horizontal dispersion) and larger drivers for the woofers (4.5” to 5” more bass). The crossover point would be a derivative of the speed of sound divided by woofer center to center spacing.



Thanks for the comments and sugestion,

the TV is a sharp LC42D62U


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is a company that takes what I think your idea is one step further;

http://www.dstechlabs.com/sound/plasmaud.htm

He's local to S. Florida, and I have had a chance to work with him, and is fairly knowledgeable.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

aceinc said:


> Here is a company that takes what I think your idea is one step further;
> 
> http://www.dstechlabs.com/sound/plasmaud.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks, I knew someone else would have thought of this before.


----------

